# Grid locked I & II



## ccauton (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey there Folks!  Here's a couple shots taken on top of a roof top in good ole Downtown Los Angeles!

Taken with my Nikon D750 paired with a Nikkor 18-35 mm AF-D lens.  Both images are bracketed and processed in Topaz Denoise, Oloneo PhotoEngine and PhotoshopE13.

Keep up with me on Instagram: Clint ccauton Instagram photos and videos

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool perspective and nice processing.


----------



## ccauton (Jun 24, 2015)

Amocholes said:


> Cool perspective and nice processing.


Thanks Bud!


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 11, 2015)

I missed this…just wanted to say great shot


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 11, 2015)

Both came out well.


----------



## that1guy (Sep 24, 2015)

great shots both processed really well. however the second one is just slightly rotated to the left.

other than that great work!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

Cool shots!

Dave


----------



## Aaaak (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice colors. 
It looks futuristic [emoji89] 


Sent from my C2104 using Tapatalk


----------

